
Emphasizing My Web App’s Free Trial Improved Its Sign Up Rate By 25% - matt1
http://www.mattmazur.com/2012/06/emphasizing-my-web-apps-free-trial-improved-its-sign-up-rate-by-25/
======
yashchandra
Very interesting. I have been thinking about Sign up buttons/titles as well.
It does seem more intuitive to click on "Sign up free" vs "sign up".

